# World Ju Jitsu Federation



## IFKQ80 (Jul 13, 2004)

World Ju Jitsu Federation Does anyone know anything about it? if so please tell me more and what do you think of this Federation?



Soke Robert Clark? What is his MA background? and his relationship with Soke Tanaka and Kancho Protelite?



if anyone knows anything please help? I have just joinend this Federation and I would love to know more about it?



Thank you



OSU!


----------

